# Gateway E6300 drivers???



## BillsTosh (Apr 10, 2009)

The non profit organization I work with was given some Gateway E6300 computers without operating systems on them. There is a promise that the original system os disk will come at some point but it has been 3 months and we have decided to try to boot them now. I got windows xp pro sp3 on them (a legal disk) but the audio drivers and one pci device will not accept the drivers that I downloaded from the Gateway site for this specific computer model. When I go to device manager and look at the audio hardware devices is looks very generic:

Class: Sound, video and game controllers
Device: Realtek High Definition Audio
No resources used.
Device Drivers:
Class: Sound, video and game controllers
Device: Audio Codecs
No resources used.
Device Drivers:
Class: Sound, video and game controllers
Device: Legacy Audio Drivers
No resources used.
Device Drivers:
Class: Sound, video and game controllers
Device: Media Control Devices
No resources used.
Device Drivers:
Class: Sound, video and game controllers
Device: Legacy Video Capture Devices
No resources used.
Device Drivers:
Class: Sound, video and game controllers
Device: Video Codecs
No resources used.
Device Drivers:
Class: Sound, video and game controllers
Device: Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device
No resources used.
Device Drivers:
Class: Sound, video and game controllers
Device: Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver
No resources used.
Device Drivers:

I have used a program called drivermax to identify and download the drivers but with dialup it is very very slow.
in the meantime, while I wait for the download, is there any thing else I can do to get these machines up and running with all of the device drivers?

I forgot to add that one of the computers is going to be used to archive old cassette tapes into Mp3 format. The programs I have tried to use reacts as if there is no sound playing even though I can hear the sound from my speakers. I have tried to configure the program to listen with a specific sound device but it says there are none present. I have used this program on an older computer and am very proficient with it but cannot resolve this issue.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Did you install the chipset first then audio, video,ethernet(lan)wifi,etc,there may also be some model differences so check the labels Gateway Support - 1008370 Gateway E-6300 Computer R0


----------

